# On the road to a raw world record deadlift



## rbrowning (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey all,

Thought I would start a progress journal to show my training on the road to taking the 110kg u24 raw world deadlift record.

I'm hitting the record quite comfortably in the gym, even 5 days after my previous competition.

Friday is my deadlift day, supplements being supplied with excellent diet and nutrition from Cardiff Sports Nutrition and Anabolic Designs.

5 days after my competition, the first deadlift day back was simply to loosen up and not go too heavy with the training!

Warmed up with deadlifts going up to a double with about 70% of 1RM.

Pulled a 270 single easy.

Pulled a 300 single easy.

After this, I dropped the weight down to about 220kg and did a few speed sets of 3-4 reps. A few sets of these and I dropped the weight to 60kg, where I just slowly trained technique and gave my body a really good stretch.

Back to serious training next Friday, when the body is fresh and I'm ready to get on the road to the world record!

Thanks to my sponsors for their excellent help and advice!


----------



## rbrowning (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey guys,

Second week of training back now from competition. Strength has started coming back (I tend to peak in my strength every 3rd and 4th week of my 4-5week training cycle). Deadlift training on Friday, felt pretty powerful.

I'm a big fan of accentuated deadlift work (starting at lockout so it is lowered then deadlifted back up). My ground to knee is very strong (+30kg of my 1RM) so I'm really focusing on my lockout and powering through that sticky point. Lowering the weight to below my knee right to my sticky point then using hips to really power it up as fast as I can.

Didn't expect to go as heavy as I did today, but I changed my weight attempts halfway through because I felt strong.

Warmed up with full range deadlifts going up to 260 x 1 just a belt. Set the pins on the power rack to catch the bar if it dropped below my target area of the range of motion (area I was working on the deadlift rep).

280 x 3reps x 2 - only did one set because the 280 felt too light to really be training and overloading my body.

300 x 3 x 1 - replaced the second set of 280 for a triple. Felt very powerful, really enjoyed this set!

330 x 2 - Had another one in me but wanted to save myself to hit a very heavy single.

360 x 1 - Never stopped me, slowed me down and had to power it but went up very smoothly.

Followed by heavy stiff leg deadlifts to train my grip and hamstrings:

180 x 3 x 2

200 x 2

210 x 1

140 x 8

100 x 8

60 x 15 - I drop the weight and really increase the reps to stretch my muscles out at the end of the session.

All of my stiff leg sets are done with a double overhand grip to really hammer my grip.

Would have gone on to powershrugs but I ran out of time. Will incorporate them into next weeks session.

---------

The last time I peaked in my training cycle on this movement (about 2 months ago) I went up to about 380 for 1. I never made the magic 400 mark, but I also only just hit 360 on my 4th week of the peak. My starting strength for this training cycle is already about 35 kg up from where it was at this stage last time! Watch this space for me to finally be handling 400kg.

Thanks to my sponsors for their great advice and always being behind me - Cardiff Sports Nutrition and Anabolic Designs!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Awesome, absolutely awesome. Good luck with breaking the record!


----------



## rbrowning (Jul 19, 2011)

Dannyiron not really sure what I've done to make you a fan so far, but thanks for the support!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi mate

What is the current record?


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

rbrowning said:


> Dannyiron not really sure what I've done to make you a fan so far, but thanks for the support!


Under 24 and pulling numbers like that is a big achievement mate and deserves support!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Very impressive numbers mate! Keep up the good work!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

good luck with breaking the record! impressive lifts!


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

What federation? and whats the WR your trying to break?


----------



## rbrowning (Jul 19, 2011)

hey all

cheers for the support

Federation will be WPC, 110kg junior RAW deadlift record.

Currently standing around 305 (I know it's tiny!).


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Did you say you pulled 360K today?

You will smash it fella


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good luck r


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

good look with that hope u break the record


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

rbrowning said:


> hey all
> 
> cheers for the support
> 
> ...


LOL i know its tiny can do one in each hand!!! :whistling: :whistling:

seriously though good luck, hope you smash it!!


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Go get it smashed mate - you will break it easily with those numbers.... make sure you smash it - make it a challenge for anyone else brave enough to try


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Awesome deadlifting just crazy strength! Just out of curiosity how do your other lifts stack up?

Have you always been better at deadlifting or focused more on it? Finding your weakness and working on it seems like the best way to train any of the compounds esp deadlifts.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Excellent lifts mate!! Good luck in your goal!!


----------



## rbrowning (Jul 19, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Awesome deadlifting just crazy strength! Just out of curiosity how do your other lifts stack up?
> 
> Have you always been better at deadlifting or focused more on it? Finding your weakness and working on it seems like the best way to train any of the compounds esp deadlifts.


Howdy,

EQUIPPED Squat (single ply) best is 340, equipped bench (single ply) is 230. I seem to have a lottttt of strength breaking off the floor, so need to punish my top end to really catch up with it!


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

Following Rhys. Lets see if we can get you breaking record after record.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Did you say you pulled 360K today?
> 
> You will smash it fella


If Im not mistaken the 360kg was a negative rep and not off the ground.

Awesome lifting rbrowning, keep us posted on when you'll be going for the record.


----------



## rbrowning (Jul 19, 2011)

12 gauge said:


> If Im not mistaken the 360kg was a negative rep and not off the ground.
> 
> Awesome lifting rbrowning, keep us posted on when you'll be going for the record.


Thats correct - 360 raw negative. I always do my deadlift training like this this far out from competition. Rarely do much from the floor before comp - find it stalls and I don't seem to progress well.

360kg starts on pins at lockout, I lift off, lower under complete control very slowly to my sticky point and then pull as fast as I can. Really find it allows my body to overload and my body seems to adore being overloaded with negatives (for example my bench went up a god 35-40 kg in about 6 weeks the first time I used negatives. Was stuck on 110kg for a very long time, then after weeks of negatives and overloading found I had a new 140kg-150kg bench!)

Thanks for the support guys, won't be long till that 800lb is off the ground too


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hmmm never heard of doing much negative work for powerlifting....tis interests me!!


----------



## rbrowning (Jul 19, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Hmmm never heard of doing much negative work for powerlifting....tis interests me!!


Hey Wardy,

Well if you think about it negatives work so well for bodybuilding etc because it allows them to exhaust the muscle. Now you take it so you can't even lift it for one and you're going to be doing the CNS because it is sooo heavy! Yes it will develop the muscle, but it will also train the CNS at the same time. If you're interested in strength, I'd definitely recommend it when you hit a plateau. Always does it for me. Just lower it and go for it as best you can.

My bench lowering was as following, with a 1RM of 110kg:

130 x 3 x 2sets -about 6 seconds lowering then spotter lifted it off me and I lowered it again.

140 x 2 x 1 set

150 x 1 x 1

When I managed to do all of that particular set, I increased the weight normally by 10kg.

Worked a treat!


----------



## rbrowning (Jul 19, 2011)

Wardy,

In my last post on the thread I gave my bench negative breakdown.

I've been training properly for about 9 months now (November 2010), with starting numbers around 230/130/230.

My bench is very weak, really not my thing! First time I benched I benched 90kg (at 16) but I never really took it seriously. Started training back in November.

Add me on FB if you want bro - search Rhys Browning


----------



## rbrowning (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey all, just a quick update.

Had to take a rest week - body is very very fatigued! Hit 300 for a triple comfortably, but decided that my body really wasn't up for it.

Going to have a big rest and return to training next Friday!

Thanks for the support guys.


----------



## rbrowning (Jul 19, 2011)

Update for the log!

Well it has been a while, but I've been training since the rest once. Felt very strong, started the Ed Coan based deadlift routine. STarts me off light with a double for 1 set, then speed work and a lot of heavy 8 rep sets for assistance.

Strength felt very good, so will certainly be improving!

Thanks for the support guys!


----------



## rbrowning (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey all,

Deadlifted on Saturday morning - very tired so didn't feel as great today as usual. Pulled a 275 double from floor, then went on to do 8 sets of 3 with 200kg for some speed work.

Strength seems to be growing gradually. Will keep you all posted!


----------



## rbrowning (Jul 19, 2011)

Been a while since this has been updated! Sorry guys, I've recently started work so I'm finding it tough to get time to keep everything up to date!

Still following the Ed Coan routine - hit 3 sets of 3 270 last Thursday. Felt very strong, I think the first 4 weeks of it have really helped.

Dropped to 210kg ish to do 5 sets of 3 speed deadlifts, and then the rest of the workout - lats, traps, lower back.

Feeling confident for Novembers competition, when I'll be attempting to take the Welsh u24 record.


----------



## rbrowning (Jul 19, 2011)

joshnow said:


> you do need to do the back off periods I know of a few people who decided to peak early and the body didnt respond, but think it was set at + 20kg.
> 
> what is the under 23 record for the deadlift, is it drug free or not, whats the welsh u24 record your going after.


The record at world level is around 340kg in my weight class. I've still got another while of age before I'm too old! The Welsh record is around the 300kg mark, so I should be taking it fairly easily.


----------



## rbrowning (Jul 19, 2011)

Update for the deadlifting then guys! I'm training away now for a competition on the 6th of November in Swansea (Wales). Will be attempting to set a Wales record, before February when I will have my first attempt of the world record. At the minute I may set my sights on both the raw and equipped record - just going to depend where my strength lies really!

Don't want to say too much in terms of numbers that I'm lifting, but I'm a long way out from strength peaking and am 300kg+. Feeling good for Novembers competition, just need to keep the head down and stay injury free!


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

All the best mate, hope you smash them numbers to bits.


----------

